# Teaching a pigeon to be a pigeon



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Everybody.

Some time back one of our pairs abandoned their chick at about two weeks in age. Not wanting to see a chick die needlessly, my wife and I began hand feeding and raising the chick.

To our credit (the the chick's, of course), he is now quite healthy and is about 5 months old. We are introducing him into our flock from with he came. 

The problem is he doesn't 'fight' within the flock fighting to get feed and water. He just doesn't seem to 'know' how to be a bird. 

We are trying to get him to live in the flock; but we find he doesn't eat without us.

I know that my wife is fully imprinted as its 'mum'. And, to that end, we're fine. But, he wont' stand up to other birds and be a bird.

How do we teach him to be a bird? Also, he hasn't figured out that he can fly. He flaps round and lifts up to about 6 inches off ground; but nothing more than a bit of helicoptering about.

So, any ideas? We continue to be very happy to have him about; but we'd like him to be a bird, as well.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Just keep leaving him in there a few hours a day. He will catch on. Just make sure that is what you want tho because he wont be near as friendly with you or wife after he is used to being a bird again. I had one like that and they are pretty special.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks.

We keep him in the loft at night; further he's with the flock during the day. He just won't eat or fight as pigeons do. He waits for his 'mum' to feed him.

I think we really do want him to be a bird first. Mind you, I enjoy lots his sitting on my shoulder as we go for a walk-about in the yard.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

He won't be sitting on your shoulder much anymore once he learns to be a "bird" and not a pet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Was he not eating on his own when you had him inside? Were you still hand feeding him?


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

He eats on his own just fine. He simply will not eat with the other pigeons; nor will he compete for the feed at the feed stand when the others are eating.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you free feed he will eat at some point perhaps when the others are not eating at the time.. make sure it is the same feed he learned to eat when you weaned him. another month he should start maturing and being interested in the oppisite sex and then he should act like the rest at that point.


----------

